# Stoeger Cougar 9mm Newbie Looking for Ammo Suggestions



## thickage (Jan 21, 2013)

Pleased to announce that I bought a new Stoeger Cougar 9mm two-tone and I'm picking it up this week. 

I'm looking for ammo suggestions - basically, I'd like to know which rounds are good enough for target shooting yet aren't too low quality and, given the ammo craze, where I could find some. 

What are your suggestions for 9mm rounds for home defense - the most reliable round, regardless of cost.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome...................I usually use Blazer Brass, or Winchester White box...........I stay away from anything that is not brass..........it seems that a lot of shooters like Speer, or Remington for home defense...personally, I like Corbon anything. I use Remington UHD for carry.


----------



## thickage (Jan 21, 2013)

*Where to find the ammo?*

Thanks for the reply - do you have a good source where to get those items in this current hoopla?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I usually buy the 250 bulk of Blazer .40 at Gander...........your guess is as good as mine.......start searching the net, or if you have a local LGS...find out when they get their deliveries, and make it a point to be there......or just wait it out. Sometimes I get lucky and find ammo at Farm and Fleet.


----------



## hubris (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm shooting anything brass I can find.No problems with any so far.Purchased from Academy,Sportsman's Warehouse,Walmart and LGS.Put a box of Speer 124gr GD JHP (reg pressure) through this morning-no problem except my aim.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't know about in 9mm but I know in our .45 we shoot Independence. It is a little dirty but is stable and accurate. We shoot it at 25 yards at a 6" steel spinner and clays on post and have a lot of fun. My sweet husband likes to think he can out shoot me but he cant. LOL


----------



## losingle (Dec 3, 2012)

Cougar were designed for .40, 9mm piece of cake. I use 115 grain brass and up to nato 9mm winchester. i have a beretta but its the same gun. 135 or 147 hp defense.


----------

